# Central Ohio Shad??



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Any suggestions where we can catch some shad at around the Central Ohio Area?


----------



## Montag15 (Mar 13, 2013)

The best technique I've used it at night go to a dock that either has lights or bring a spot light and shone it in the water, wait about 10 minutes, and then start cast netting. Both the dock and light attracts the shad. Also this time of the year is the best to catch them in my opinion because they're staying close to the surfaces due to water temps which makes them easier to locate and catch. Also try walking along a creek and look for pools and they'll be schooled up so once you find them that way there'll be plenty to catch. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Dillon lake near zanesville

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DJ4wd (Jan 13, 2013)

I get the most shad the quickest, by throwing my cast net on the spillway side of dillion at the wall it self. I can fill a 5 gallon buckets in 3/5 cast.


----------

